# Newly Diagnosed with FM



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

I thought this section might just be on this board.Well, I just finally managed to get a pretty firm FM diagnosis. I am hoping it will explain my huge IBS problems, anxiety and stress level problems and irritable bladder conditon.Wondering how many are active here?I hope to meet at least a few!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Welcome to the forum, Emma!







Our forum is usually *very* slow, but we have some really great people here. I'm glad you found us!


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks, I'm active on the IBS board now and then too, but glad to see this particular section!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Emma, welcome to the FM/CFS forum.As M&M said, we are a bit slow on here, but a lovely caring bunch! and we don't have arguments LOL - mainly because were probably too knackered







Let us know if we can help answer any questions, or even just a shoulder to cry on







Best wishes Clair xx


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks Clair. Right now the big thing for me is looking at what mostly likely is a true and accuract FM diagnosis and saying, maybe this is why I have the added IBS- (almost D) and Irritable bladder and anxiety. I am piecing back medical visits throught the last 20 years, and seeing that they all included elements of the above. And when the FM is flaring the IBS is pretty much with it.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi again Emma, from what I underatand IBS and irritable bladder are pretty common symptoms of both FM and CFS/ME I certainly have both and have them since the start of my ME/CFS. so it makes sense that in a flare up they are gonna play up too.I'm pretty tired right not, but I will try get on tomorrow if you need to talk, ask questions or just vent etc{{Hugs}}Clair


----------

